# Otto update



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all! I've not been around much lately so I thought I'd post a few update pics of my boy Otto.


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics and a lovely looking dog


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gosh he is stunning  There is a vizla owner by me and their dog isn't much smaller than Otto, stunning!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Otto is gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I think I am in love with Otto !!

He is stunning, what breed is he??


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Hi Otto
You just as good looking as your Cousins, but just so much cleverer. 
I love You
Licks and slurps
Laalie!

P.S. Cat_Crazy We are Hungarian Viszlas!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Otto is such a cutie, love his colouring


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww he looks so cheeky


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ah ha! theres my little looker! 

growing up nicely  xx


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

He looks so big in those pics, but he still has so much growing left to do!!!! He really is a stunner tho!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.

LouJ69- He always seems to look much bigger in photos for some reason. I only remember how much growing he has left to do when I see him next to other dogs like Monty.
By the way, Otto says he misses his big brindle buddy and sends both of you big sloppy slurps!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

He's just gorgeous! I especially love the third picture and his snazzy name tag, where did you get it? What a cute boy!


----------



## Kian's dad (Jun 2, 2009)

OTTO!!!! hmy:
You are getting big.... Kian sends you a big lick all the way from Canada.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you kaz f and kian's dad.

Otto's name tag is a Red Dingo one from here: Red Dingo Pet Tags

Otto's trying his best to catch up with Kian. He's finally starting to fill out instead of just being all legs!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Otto is all leggy and gorgeous  great pics Bex


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Aww Otto is soo lovely, growing beautiful i just love his ears.


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

What a gorgeous dog!!! I want one!!


----------

